# Jethro turns 1 (photo heavy)



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yesterday Jethro turned 1 year old.  It's crazy how quickly time flies, and where my once little fluffy puppy is now a huge even more fluffy puppy. He is a really great dog and I couldn't be happier with him. I'm so excited see him start maturing more both mentally, and physically. Troy turns two in January! 
I also just got Nikon latest 70-200mm lens and I'm LOVING it. My first 4 photos are taken with it... featuring Troy as well.  

DSC_9091 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_8951 by bella_67, on Flickr

Angry Troy 
DSC_8864 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_8851 by bella_67, on Flickr

Baby Jethro 
DSC_0701 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0369 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1104 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_8456 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_8485 by bella_67, on Flickr

Jethro and mini Jethro (created for us by Cuddle Clones) 
DSC_8609 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_8700 by bella_67, on Flickr

Finally, Troy had a bath. He wasn't pleased. 
IMG_7528 by bella_67, on Flickr

Thank you for looking


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

You certainly have two very handsome boys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome pictures! I like Angry Troy


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Like the blond tufts. He kind of reminds me of a male I was looking at getting a pup from. Ammo von der sport of something like that.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy first Birthday Jethro. You are a very handsome boy. Troy is also very handsome too. Love his angry picture.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jethro!

Considering what brave, strong, confident creatures GSDs are, it's kind of hilarious what a simple bath can do to their spirit!

Oh, the indignity!!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Both are so handsome! What color/marking is Jethro? Unusual and very striking!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are very cool!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Both gorgeous dogs! I love Jethro's color, especially seeing the difference between his puppy coat and 1yo.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs! And wonderful photography.

Happy Birthday, Jethro!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

@Bella67 I may have asked you this before, but what breeder is Jethro from?
BTW, angry troy is cute


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So handsome, both of them! Happy First, Jethro!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday to the very handsome Jethro!! Great photos of the birthday boy and the very handsome Troy!! :smile2:


----------

